# eating fur



## adorable (Jan 15, 2012)

Does it mean anything that a doe that gives birth to her babies ,pulls her fur,then a weak later she eats it all. Then i put more fur on top of her babies. The next morning she eats it all. So i just put some straw on top. She lost 4 babies because of that. This is a first time i ever seen this. Is there something wrong why she eats the fur. She is on good protien food 18% and hay .


----------



## brentr (Jan 15, 2012)

Are you sure she is eating it or or might she just be stirring it into the straw/bedding, or scattering around the cage and falling through the wire?

I have a doe who didn't make a great nest this litter.  I added some of her hair I had saved from a previous litter when she pulled A TON of hair.  After a couple days you couldn't tell I had ever added any hair to the box.  She just scattered it.  Repeated twice with no noticeable change.  I just gave up.  Her litter is doing okay, but I'm convinced they are not doing as well as they could because they're not as nice and toasty warm as they could/should be.

I've never seen a rabbit eat hair intentionally.  Not saying it doesn't happen, just wondering if there might be another cause for what you're experiencing.


----------



## nerissad (Jan 15, 2012)

I saw this happen today too. Its the first litter for me and momma so im trying to be patient but I went out to check the box and she was sitting in it chewing and I watched in a little horror to see her eat a tuft of the pulled fur. 
 From observed behaviors over the last two days she seems to be very close, spending loads of time in her box which she before didn't spend time inside of after making the nest. 

Very confusing.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 15, 2012)

Could be a hormonal imbalance for the first time mom.  Rabbits do eat their fur or you might think they are eating it because they are pulling so much out at a time.   Just make sure she has lots of hay and water so if she is eating it, this will help with clearing any fur in the digestive tract.  You don't need hair balls which cause digestive blockages.  But she could be spreading it around like brentr stated.  I would just observe.  If she continues, there still could be a problem.  Rabbits eat their fur out of boredom or if there is a serious health problem.  Plus with first time moms, you don't know how they are going to act, with building nest, pulling fur.   Maybe just overzealous.  

Keep us posted adorable & nerissad

K


----------



## adorable (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh no, she was eating it. THis is her first litter. So i have to see what happens with her second litter. But that will be a long time from now. I think it was a imbalance like ms.research said.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 16, 2012)

adorable said:
			
		

> Oh no, she was eating it. THis is her first litter. So i have to see what happens with her second litter. But that will be a long time from now. I think it was a imbalance like ms.research said.


I would be feeding her as much hay as she will eat. You don't want a blockage or GI Stasis to set it.


----------

